# Kribs or Jewels?



## JimmyRedman (May 15, 2007)

Ok so I am getting new fish for my 29 gallon tank. It has been up and running for about 1 year and I have an angel, neons and a pleco in there right now. I have homes for everyone to go to, but I want to keep the pleco. So I have been reading up on Kribs and Jewels and both seem to go well with my water chemistry. So which one should I choose. I have read that Jewels will kill plecos, and I dont want that, but I really like the looks of that fish. Also I heard with kribs you can have some community fish. Anyway just looking for a little input. Thanks for your help.

Has anyone heard about Jewels killing plecos? This is my biggest concern.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

How big is your pleco? I've kept jewels with plecos and never had a problem with jewels killing them.

I prefer jewels over kribs, breeding jewels look stunning, you should experience this at least once. But the aggression bar is raised considerably over kribs though. If you only plan to have the pleco in with the jewels, then you don't have to worry about it so much.

If you want to add community type fish, kribs might be more versatile. Even though kribs have a more peaceful reputation, I remember a tank at a LFS that had a breeding pair of kribs, and they were more than holding their own against the convicts and jewels that shared the same aquarium. They were little terrorists! But that seems to be the exception rather than the rule.


----------

